# Instagram



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Any instagrammers out there?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i was until i found out they have the right to use your photos


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't think they'd want to use mine. I only post from my phone so the quality isn't great. And they are mostly chicken, food and family pics. Some nature and scenery. Nothing I think they would be interested in. I used to do some photography, still sell a few pics here and there. For some reason it really doesn't bother me.


----------

